# The Real Rubik's Cube Rap



## riffz (Nov 26, 2009)

[youtube]JPsEfHQji0g&[/youtube]

Win.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 26, 2009)

EPIC WIN!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 26, 2009)

That just made my day.
Posted on facebook


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 26, 2009)

Easily the best out there. I need to do the same thing as Statue. :-D


----------



## Kxg (Nov 27, 2009)

The....most....epic....win....ever....


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 27, 2009)

This was the best Rubik's cube rap that I have ever listened to. He did very well.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 27, 2009)

That is GREAT!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 27, 2009)

It's not the best I've seen...


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> It's not the best I've seen...



What is the best you've seen?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 27, 2009)

AWESOMENESS!


----------



## zster007 (Nov 27, 2009)

fing amazing


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 27, 2009)

!!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the best I've seen...
> ...



Akshuly, there's only one other that I've seen. But IMO, it was better than this one.


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't believe I was featured. This is hilarious.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. This started as a joke. Roc, D, and I all work together and much to managments dissatisfaction cube whenever we get the chance. 

Long story short, D's second job is engineer for Myrical Studios. We jokingly said he should do a rap for our website and much to our delight he actually did.

We were giddy as school girls when shooting the video for this last weekend. Here are some of the concepts that didn't make the cut:

Roc and I opending a box labeled "EMS" and cartwheeling around the room
Roc and I "rapping" with D
One of our furious wives holding a large paypal reciept
And most regretablly Dee pulling a cube from his fro and cubing so fast that Roc and I get served....

Please rate 5 stars if you like it and pass it on to all of your friends. We want to be first on the list when you search youtube for rubiks cube rap.


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome video! Great stuff and WAY better than the other "rap". I like this one way more, so great job, guys!


----------



## TioMario (Nov 29, 2009)

Yo, we solve tha cube all day long dawg !!


----------

